#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Sterk ingegrepen

## DJ Pim

Hey,

Er zijn veel topics weg..., is dit omdat ze te veel ruimte inamen?

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Mijn strobe is mijn nachtlamje :-)

----------


## moderator

nou, dan moet je even angeven wat je mist...
want alles staat er nog  :Smile: 

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## speakerfreak

whehhehehe, is het niet gewoon pim, dat er bij jou ingesteld stond , alle topics weer geven en dat er nu staat alles van de laatste 30 dagen weergeven

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## Merijndj

even iets anders:




> citaat: 1247 leden hebben 87463* berichten geplaatst in 17 forums.



ik heb dit cijfer(*) eens op ruim 91000 zien staan... moderator, weet jij al wat hiermee is gebeurt?

Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## moderator

geen id, vindt het ook een totaal onbelangrijk aantal.
Kan wel zijn geweest dat er wat bestanden dubbel in de database stonden, de boel is laatst verhuisd, maar ik begreep van de admin dat er geen duidelijk antwoord op was.
Nu stat alles er weer compleet op.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:
> geen id, vindt het ook een totaal onbelangrijk aantal.
> Kan wel zijn geweest dat er wat bestanden dubbel in de database stonden, de boel is laatst verhuisd, maar ik begreep van de admin dat er geen duidelijk antwoord op was.
> Nu stat alles er weer compleet op.



ok, wilde ik graag eens weten.. aantal intereseert mij ook weinig zolang er maar geen topic verwijdert worden...

Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## moderator

Merijn, om je gerust te stellen, we gooien niets weg
de moderators verwijderen wel eens onderwerpen, maar die worden niet weggegooid, zijn dus altijd door de admin weer oproepbaar.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:
> Merijn, om je gerust te stellen, we gooien niets weg
> de moderators verwijderen wel eens onderwerpen, maar die worden niet weggegooid, zijn dus altijd door de admin weer oproepbaar.
> 
> Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums



gelukkig...

bedankt vor de uitleg moderator!!

Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------

